# One in a million cardnail



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Next time carve a cardnial topper I will make it a yellow one.









Photo of a yellow cardinal in Alabama, The bird has a one in a million genetic mutation that causes its feathers to be yellow instead of red.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Very cool! We don't have them here but I've always thought they're a pretty bird.

They look good yellow too.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I am looking at the feeder now and the red cardinal and his Mrs. are out for a late lunch. We have had hundreds of them visit over the years and have never seen a yellow one! Looks alot like an American Goldfinch in a Cardinals body! Great pic !!????????


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

We're fortunate to have a family of cardinals nesting right next to the house every spring. On the down side, the male sits and taps on the dining room window for an hour or more at a time. I think he thinks he's threatening another male. Pretty birds. Thanks for sharing the picture of the yellow one; I didn't know they had that possible color version.


----------

